# Best harness?



## toffee87 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello, I have two lovely ferrets. I bought the walk 'n' vest ones, but they manage to get out easily (it wasn't loose).

I don't want to buy leather as I'm vegetarian, but if they are the safest then I will consider it. 

Thanks,

Jen


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

H style harnesses are usually adjustable so can fit various sizes. I do have leather ones for my jills. They go down to quite small sizes and it is easy tp add more holes if required. My hobs have fabric ones like these...
redmap4ferrets - Options Ferret Harness (Brown) (Powered by CubeCart)
can be found in shops like Pets @ Home etc

If you have a bigger budget, Ferret Couture get a lot of good feedback, they also make different sizes and have some funky patterns.
Harness Sets

I have never tried the vests, but I have some figure 8 harnesses. Never got on with them, ferrets would escape easily. Now I realise I was putting them on backwards... hmmm


----------



## toffee87 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks 

I shall look!


----------



## jonc22 (May 1, 2012)

I've bought a few different harness over the years and my ferrets have escaped them all I did buy a couple of leather ones of ebay that would of been ok but they were small


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

So are the jacket like ones any good? They look cuter but I don't have a ferret so I wouldn't know &#128541; I would like one though


----------

